# Sigma 30mm F2.8 lens - are they the best ones for the Sony NEX?



## liliput (May 11, 2012)

According to many the Sigma 30mm F2.8 are very good lens being one of the best for the Sony NEX system.
What are your opinions?
Please post photos with this lens if you have one together with your impressions.


----------

